# My DIY build



## Marzuq (12/7/15)

Big up to @eviltoy for the hardworking and awesome result

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Keyaam (12/7/15)

Nice dude. I thinks i need to add one of these to my collection. Whats the costs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom. F (12/7/15)

Do you still have the CAD file for the 18650 tray? I'm in need of one myself and yours looks nice and compact.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (12/7/15)

Looks awesome, well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/7/15)

@eviltoy has the 3d printer to unfortunately I don't have the car file @Tom. F 
Not quit sure what I paid for the complete unit. Bought I couple things together so only know the total cost @Keyaam


----------



## hands (12/7/15)

looks lovely,well done man


----------



## Marzuq (12/7/15)

Looks so damn sexy with the goblin mini. 
Loving it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (12/7/15)

Love the cool paint job.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/7/15)

Alex said:


> Love the cool paint job.



Yeah the graffiti had me at first glance. 
Jst need something that doesn't conform in my collection.


----------



## Tom. F (13/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> @eviltoy has the 3d printer to unfortunately I don't have the car file @Tom. F
> Not quit sure what I paid for the complete unit. Bought I couple things together so only know the total cost @Keyaam


I see. No problem mate. Lovely build by the way


----------

